# The word game



## sagesmommy

Okay , i saw this on an other forum and thought it would be fun. The aim of the game is : I say (or type rather) one word. Then whoever sees it first , types the first word that comes to there mind , then whoever sees that word does the same . Example: Dog
Food
eat
pie ect ect 
Get it? Okay , in spirit of the Forum lets start with.. 



HEDGEHOG!


----------



## sagesmommy

quill


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Pen


----------



## M_Canadian

Ink


----------



## hedgieluver

sonic


----------



## M_Canadian

hedgieluver said:


> sonic


What does sonic have to do with ink?

blue


----------



## hedgieluver

srry :roll: didnt get it at first lol  but now i do!!!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

red


----------



## hedgieluver

cardinal


----------



## Shelbys Mom

bird


----------



## hedgieluver

seed


----------



## LizardGirl

grass (allergies, ewww)


----------



## dorasdaddy

Cheech and Chong


----------



## sagesmommy

High


----------



## dorasdaddy

Times


----------



## sagesmommy

pass (time passes when your high reading high times! :lol: )


----------



## LizardGirl

skip


----------



## dorasdaddy

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Shelbys Mom

toto


----------



## dorasdaddy

Africa


----------



## sagesmommy

wild


----------



## dorasdaddy

side


----------



## Quills

Dance


----------



## dorasdaddy

Dance


----------



## hedgieluver

ballet


----------



## dorasdaddy

Mikael Barishnakov


----------



## sagesmommy

Brilliant


----------



## dorasdaddy

Guiness


----------



## Vortex

stupid :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Rob Pattinson! :lol:


----------



## drpepperheather

Overrated


----------



## sagesmommy

shopping (is overrated!) (unless it is for your hedgehog!)


----------



## Vortex

shoes


----------



## r_k_chic47

Kelly (Let's get some shoes! (hilarious youtube video))


----------



## sagesmommy

cross dressing


----------



## Lilysmommy

Rocky Horror Picture Show!


----------



## Herisson

Corset


----------



## LizardGirl

wasp


----------



## Shelbys Mom

sting


----------



## dorasdaddy

Blade Runners


----------



## sagesmommy

roller blades


----------



## dorasdaddy

Fruit Boots


----------



## LizardGirl

fruit loops!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Toucan!


----------



## hedgieluver

rain forest


----------



## Vortex

storm


----------



## roxy

lightening


----------



## Shelbys Mom

McQueen!


----------



## LizardGirl

cars


----------



## sagesmommy

DISNEY WORLD!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Florida


----------



## Mika

Sand!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Castle


----------



## Lilysmommy

Hogwarts


----------



## hedgieluver

Harry Potter


----------



## iamdbf

wizard


----------



## hedgieluver

magic


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Wand


----------



## drpepperheather

Bubbles!


----------



## hedgieluver

powerpuff girls =blossom, and buttercup and bubbles


----------



## Shelbys Mom

ice cream.... (they make a power puff girl ice cream)


----------



## hedgieluver

sundaes  yummy


----------



## Vortex

whipcream


----------



## drpepperheather

Handcuffs


----------



## Hedgehogs

*police men*


----------



## hedgieluver

Reno 911


----------



## silvercat

hospital


----------



## Vortex

bad food! 
Hahaha


----------



## LizardGirl

food poisoning (how ironic that would be)


----------



## Lilysmommy

vomit!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

sick :|


----------



## hedgieluver

medicine :x :shock: :?  :evil:


----------



## sagesmommy

herbal remedies


----------



## Shelbys Mom

catnip!


----------



## Mika

Toys


----------



## sagesmommy

play


----------



## silvercat

pen


----------



## Immortalia

ink


----------



## Shelbys Mom

well


----------



## Hedgehogs

*water*


----------



## hedgieluver

slide


----------



## Vortex

park


----------



## dorasdaddy

hickey


----------



## Shelbys Mom

bite :twisted:


----------



## hedgieluver

vampires


----------



## Lilysmommy

Sparkle. >.<


----------



## Vortex

glitter


----------



## sagesmommy

faery dust


----------



## Lilysmommy

Tinkerbell


----------



## Mika

Hilton


----------



## Lilysmommy

REPO!: The Genetic Opera


----------



## Vortex

Lilysmommy said:


> REPO!: The Genetic Opera


haha you sure do love that movie dont you?? :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Mask 

(Phantom of the Opera)


----------



## LizardGirl

white


----------



## Vortex

black.
lol!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

umm... Blue? :?


----------



## Lilysmommy

Mystique! :lol:


----------



## dorasdaddy

Gambit


----------



## Lilysmommy

William Stryker


----------



## sagesmommy

william shatner (cpt kirk)


----------



## hedgieluver

william shakespear


----------



## LizardGirl

MacBeth


----------



## drpepperheather

McNugget


----------



## hedgieluver

Mcdonalds


----------



## Hedgehogs

*Big Mac*


----------



## smhufflepuff

fillet-o-fish


----------



## Lilysmommy

Sturgeon


----------



## basmati

Hedgehog


----------



## Vortex

animal


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Kinkajou


----------



## drpepperheather

Diego


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Sid


----------



## dorasdaddy

Vicious


----------



## Lilysmommy

Centipedes! :lol:


----------



## sarahomnia

shoes.


----------



## Herisson

Carrie Bradshaw


----------



## sagesmommy

new york


----------



## Lilysmommy

Belmont Stakes race.


----------



## SnufflePuff

Winner's Circle


----------



## Shelbys Mom

trophy


----------



## dorasdaddy

wife


----------



## Shelbys Mom

husband


----------



## hedgieluver

in laws


----------



## Herisson

Nightmare


----------



## Lilysmommy

Oogie Boogie! ^.^


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Zero


----------



## truffuls

Zilch


----------



## iamdbf

zach


(teehee. a z word. i only did that cuz it was a pettern of z's).. plus my name


----------



## hedgieluver

Zoie!!!!!!


----------



## sarahomnia

plane


----------



## Lilysmommy

Snakes on a Plane :lol: That movie is hilarious.


----------



## dorasdaddy

bomb (what that movie did at the box office...lol)


----------



## Vortex

BOOM!


----------



## Mika

Baby (As baby-boom!!)


----------



## sagesmommy

mother


----------



## hedgieluver

Mothers day!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Family


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Friends


----------



## dorasdaddy

Ross, Rachel, Joey, Phoebe, Chandler, Monica


----------



## sagesmommy

YES!! haha! That is great! 
Best show ever


----------



## silvercat

dollhouse

(I just discovered it, GREAT show!)


----------



## Immortalia

Buffy & Angel

(XD Eliza Dushku's from Buffy and Amy Acker's from Angel)


----------



## Vortex

gold fish..

(i had a fishy named Angel) :lol:


----------



## dorasdaddy

cheesy


----------



## Mr. Cheesy

Mr. Cheesy! That's me :mrgreen: ----------->

(Mr. Cheesy is my rat)


----------



## Lilysmommy

Cheetah

(because of the cheetah guy from Cheetos, lol)


----------



## silvercat

cougar


----------



## dorasdaddy

stiflers mom


----------



## Immortalia

Pie


----------



## Vortex

Apple!


----------



## drpepperheather

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Lilysmommy

Iron Man


----------



## dorasdaddy

Paranoid (another Black Sabbath song)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Crazy Train


----------



## dorasdaddy

Zack Wylde


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Pandora


----------



## Vortex

paramore


----------



## LarryT

Twilight


----------



## hedgieluver

overrated


----------



## sagesmommy

Media


----------



## LarryT

liars


----------



## drpepperheather

Politicians


----------



## LarryT

Crooks


----------



## Vortex

thief


----------



## Lilysmommy

Robin Hood!  One of my favorite Disney movies, hehe.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Asneeze (A Robin Hood character)


----------



## LarryT

Sherwood Forest


----------



## LizardGirl

Hundred Acre Wood


----------



## Lilysmommy

Tigger!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Eeyore!! (my favorite)


----------



## dorasdaddy

Prozac (what Eyore needed...)


----------



## LarryT

Mental


----------



## Vortex

psycho. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Hannibal the Cannibal!!! :twisted:


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Lunch!


----------



## LarryT

cheeseburger


----------



## dorasdaddy

lolcats


----------



## LarryT

loldogs


----------



## Vortex

lolHOGS! haha, i couldint help myself :lol:


----------



## sebian

motorcycles


----------



## sagesmommy

ride


----------



## Lilysmommy

Cedar Point!  (hoping to go there once this summer, hehe)


----------



## iamdbf

pinepoint


----------



## hedgieluver

pioneer park


----------



## LarryT

Alaska


----------



## Vortex

Mountains.


----------



## LarryT

BLUE RIDGE PARKWAY


----------



## numothehedgehog

Nature !


----------



## Vortex

Flowers =]


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Allergies :x


----------



## LarryT

sneezing


----------



## hedgieluver

sore throat( i have 1 right now :x )


----------



## sebian

cough drop


----------



## LarryT

Ricola


----------



## hedgieluver

amazing!!!! (ricolas are amazing)


----------



## sarahomnia

kaboom!


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

fly


----------



## LarryT

pest


----------



## sagesmommy

siblings


----------



## LarryT

Tonia(that's my sis)


----------



## iamdbf

Like we know a relation to your sister! just for that, my realation word:

ugly


----------



## Vortex

haha nice one iamdbf!
hmmm.... ugly
Beast!


----------



## drpepperheather

Big Foot!


----------



## Herisson

Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## dorasdaddy

Stone Cold....figure that one out...lol


----------



## LarryT

steve austin 3:16


----------



## shetland

sacrilege


----------



## LarryT

Sin


----------



## Vortex

Devil :twisted: hehehe


----------



## hedgieluver

Beelzibub(sp?)

(from the youtube video "my name is satan" pretty good vid watch it!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf1q3LIH ... re=related


----------



## LarryT

funny :lol:


----------



## Vortex

silly


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Hedgie!!!  (their silly)


----------



## LarryT

Gizmo  my 1st hedgie


----------



## LizardGirl

Widget


----------



## iamdbf

Wats widget mean?


----------



## LarryT

iamdbf said:


> Wats widget mean?


Her 1st hedgie i think?


----------



## silvercat

triangle


----------



## super_sonic

box


----------



## LarryT

cardboard


----------



## hedgieluver

house, when i was little i would make houses out of them


----------



## Shelbys Mom

hedgieluver said:


> house, when i was little i would make houses out of them


*still makes little houses out of them" :ugeek: just now, there for my Hedgie's, or atleast thats my story!

Anyway

*Boat*


----------



## LarryT

Titanic "i'm the king of the world wooooooooo" :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

iceberg


(and no, I have never had a hedgie named Widget. Inky is my first and he's still here.)


----------



## LarryT

LizardGirl said:


> iceberg
> 
> (and no, I have never had a hedgie named Widget. Inky is my first and he's still here.)


Lettuce

P.S. What did u mean by widget


----------



## LizardGirl

Romaine

(isn't the point of the game to write what word first comes to mind? that was the first word... )


----------



## LarryT

Green


----------



## LizardGirl

orange


----------



## LarryT

Tangerine


----------



## drpepperheather

Lip Gloss


----------



## super_sonic

shiny


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Squirrel


----------



## LarryT

nut


----------



## shetland

Goddess


----------



## LarryT

my mother


----------



## hedgieluver

Shelbys Mom said:


> hedgieluver said:
> 
> 
> 
> house, when i was little i would make houses out of them
> 
> 
> 
> *still makes little houses out of them" :ugeek: just now, there for my Hedgie's, or atleast thats my story!
> 
> Anyway
> 
> *Boat*
Click to expand...

 :shock:  me tooooooo!!!!!!!!!! i thot i waz the only 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
 :lol:


----------



## super_sonic

sleep


----------



## Godzilla Girl

deprived


----------



## Vortex

CANDY!
(im deprived of candy now! hahaha)


----------



## hedgieluver

parade, i got alot of candy at a parade today


----------



## LarryT

Thanksgiving (the last parade i went to was a thanksgiving parade)


----------



## lane_m

Turkey!


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Gravy. Mmmmm gravy.


----------



## shetland

sawmill


----------



## LarryT

Lumber


----------



## super_sonic

camping


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Skeeters! :shock:


----------



## LarryT

Bite


----------



## Vortex

blood


----------



## silvercat

vamp


----------



## LarryT

Fangs :twisted:


----------



## hedgieluver

sharp :shock:


----------



## lane_m

Cheddar cheese :lol:


----------



## hedgieluver

yummy!!!!!!! cheddar is* one* of the best things in the world!!! next to hedgies and a few more things


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Ice Cream  (it's yummy)


----------



## LarryT

Butter Pecan(my fav ice cream yummmm)


----------



## lane_m

Pie (pecan)


----------



## hedgieluver

peach cobbler!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lane_m

Shoes (cobbler?)


----------



## LarryT

Barefoot(at the beach summers almost here)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Glove


----------



## hedgieluver

gardening


----------



## Vortex

dirt!


----------



## DumplingHedgie

worms


----------



## LarryT

Fishing


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Tackle


----------



## hedgieluver

football


----------



## Vortex

superbowl! xD


----------



## LarryT

Party(always have a SB party)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Tailgate


----------



## super_sonic

fire (always have a fire after i tailgate)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Ice


----------



## Immortalia

tea


----------



## drpepperheather

Boston


----------



## Callie255

City


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Country


----------



## Mika

Song


----------



## silvercat

music


----------



## LarryT

Rock N Roll


----------



## Hedgehogs

guitar


----------



## hedgieluver

electric


----------



## super_sonic

las vegas


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Casino


----------



## LarryT

Slots


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Broke :?


----------



## LarryT

Me :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Yeah me too!

Umm...
Tea! (Larry's last name starts with T, and I'm drinking some)


----------



## hedgieluver

chamomile( my favorite tea)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Catnip! (I love catnip tea!  )


----------



## LarryT

Bud(my cat loved it..he was ran over on my b-day)


----------



## LizardGirl

Light


----------



## Shelbys Mom

LarryT said:


> Bud(my cat loved it..he was ran over on my b-day)


He wasn't drunk at the time was he? :shock:  
I'm sorry you lost him.

Dark


----------



## LizardGirl

chocolate


----------



## LarryT

Shelbys Mom said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bud(my cat loved it..he was ran over on my b-day)
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't drunk at the time was he? :shock:
> I'm sorry you lost him.
> 
> Dark
Click to expand...

No he was on catnip :lol:

Nite


----------



## Shelbys Mom

LarryT said:


> No he was on catnip :lol:
> 
> Nite


 LOL :lol: 
It'll do that to you. But it's awesome!

Sky


----------



## LarryT

Carolina Blue(but ai am a duke fan :lol


----------



## dorasdaddy

Cameron Crazies


----------



## LarryT

dorasdaddy said:


> Cameron Crazies


U got that rite :lol
coach K(i was at the duke/unc game a few years back CRAZY)


----------



## dorasdaddy

Brilliant


----------



## drpepperheather

Wal*Mart


----------



## dorasdaddy

Evil Empire


----------



## LarryT

Sam Walton's Sams Club or walmart(either 1 dont sell hardly nothing made in the usa :x )


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

*good fairy lol*


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Tinkerbell


----------



## LarryT

Captain hook


----------



## hedgieluver

Peter Pan


----------



## silvercat

flying


----------



## Mika

SUPERMAN!!!


----------



## Vortex

Grandpa ( R.I.P..he was our superman!)


----------



## LarryT

Vortex said:


> Grandpa ( R.I.P..he was our superman!)


Sorry about Grandpa Vortex.

Mentor(my grandpa god rest his soul was my mentor).


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

Very sorry about your Grandpa xxxxx R.I.P


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Mentos


----------



## Mika

Coca Cola

(Have you ever put mentos fresh maker in a coca cola??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuFdJH56 ... re=related )


----------



## Mr. Cheesy

Polar bear! (my favorite animal)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Mika said:


> Coca Cola
> 
> (Have you ever put mentos fresh maker in a coca cola??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuFdJH56 ... re=related )


Yes I have  

Polar Fleece


----------



## iamdbf

cotton.


----------



## Vortex

flannel


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Shirt


----------



## shetland

Jermyn Street


----------



## LarryT

London


----------



## hedgieluver

Sweeney Todd


----------



## LarryT

J.Depp(great actor)


----------



## LizardGirl

pirates


----------



## LarryT

Somalia


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Africa


----------



## dorasdaddy

Toto


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Yellow brick road


----------



## LarryT

Rosanna(i loved the 80's but not this song lol) :lol:


----------



## LarryT

Shelbys Mom said:


> Yellow brick road


U beat me to it :lol:

Dorthy


----------



## Shelbys Mom

:lol: 
BTW I Love 80's rock!

Ruby slippers


----------



## SnufflePuff

Home

(There's no place like it :lol: )


----------



## Mika

House


----------



## Vortex

kitchen :lol:


----------



## LarryT

Food(let's eat) :lol:


----------



## Mika

POUTINE!!!!!! Hummmmmmmmmm!


----------



## LizardGirl

what??? (first word that came to mind...)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Confused :?


----------



## Lilysmommy

Slowbro (confusion attack! Go! :lol: )

(Poutine = french fries with gravy (and I think cheese) on them. I tried it when I went to Canada with my friend a few years ago.  )


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Pokemon


----------



## o0bibitte0o

POKÉMON!!!! :lol: - Catch them all!



Lilysmommy said:


> (Poutine = french fries with gravy (and I think cheese) on them. I tried it when I went to Canada with my friend a few years ago.  )


(yes you're right for the "recipe" ^^ Did you liked it? :mrgreen: )


----------



## Vortex

Charmander!!! (my fav :lol: )


----------



## Lilysmommy

Ponyta - my fave!



o0bibitte0o said:


> yes you're right for the "recipe" ^^ Did you liked it?


Hehe, yes, it was good! I ate about half of my friend's and then her mom bought me my own container. :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Ponytail


----------



## LarryT

Rat Tail(had one back in the 80's :lol: )


----------



## Lilysmommy

Ratatouille. (I think I spelled that right...lol)


----------



## LarryT

Walt Disney


----------



## Vortex

micky mouse


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Donald Duck


----------



## LarryT

Disco Duck


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Howard the Duck (I use to love that movie when I was little  )


----------



## Lilysmommy

Howard Wolowitz. (Big Bang Theory, anyone? :lol: )


----------



## hedgieluver

leonard!!!!!!BTW <3 that show, specially penny  , when she goes all nerdy for a bit, video games, ect


----------



## LarryT

Nimoy(Leonard Nimoy=Spock from Star Trek)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Scotty


----------



## shetland

Doohan


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Zohan


----------



## iamdbf

Hair

(from the movie, dont mess with the zohan)


----------



## silvercat

long


----------



## Vortex

short


----------



## LarryT

Story


----------



## Lilysmommy

author


----------



## hedgieluver

publisher


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Reader


----------



## smhufflepuff

bibliophile


----------



## LarryT

antiquarian


----------



## lane_m

Old


----------



## silvercat

young


----------



## LarryT

childhood


----------



## silvercat

icecream


----------



## LarryT

butter pecan(my favorite)


----------



## Vortex

cone,( i looovvvve the cones )


----------



## hedgieluver

sprinkles(i saw chocolate dipped sprinkle cones yesterday, and wanted to steal them :shock: , but i didnt  )


----------



## Shelbys Mom

peanut butter


----------



## LarryT

Twix


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Chocolate


----------



## silvercat

marshmallow


----------



## Lilysmommy

Rice Krispy Treats (I really want to make some now!)


----------



## LarryT

snap(krackle and pop lol)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Slim Jim!

(wants peanut butter rice krispy squares now) :?


----------



## LarryT

macho man randy savage


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Savage Garden


----------



## LarryT

Band


----------



## Lilysmommy

Rubber


----------



## Vortex

Duck! LOL


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Goose


----------



## Lilysmommy

Swan


----------



## LarryT

Pond


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Koi


----------



## LarryT

Japan


----------



## Lilysmommy

Hello Kitty


----------



## raisinsushi

Cat


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Nap


----------



## Lilysmommy

Time


----------



## Godzilla Girl

limited


----------



## LarryT

Funds


----------



## Godzilla Girl

market


----------



## lane_m

Fresh


----------



## silvercat

lettuce


----------



## sagesmommy

greens


----------



## LarryT

Fatback


----------



## sagesmommy

What the heck is a fatback??? hahah!


----------



## Callie255

Money


----------



## LarryT

sagesmommy said:


> What the heck is a fatback??? hahah!


It goes good with turnip or collard greens. :lol: 
I am in the south NC USA


----------



## silvercat

cash


----------



## Lilysmommy

debt :?


----------



## LarryT

credit :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

card


----------



## silvercat

birthday


----------



## LarryT

March


----------



## Shelbys Mom

April


----------



## silvercat

showers


----------



## Lilysmommy

Baby


----------



## LarryT

sitter


----------



## thelostsock

chair


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Couch


----------



## LarryT

TV


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Video Games!!!


----------



## thelostsock

World of Warcraft


----------



## SuggieMama123

sci fi


----------



## LizardGirl

wifi


----------



## Vortex

computer


----------



## Lilysmommy

Precious (my laptop is my precioussssss... :lol: )


----------



## LizardGirl

gollum (that was his name, right?)


----------



## LarryT

Ugly


----------



## Lilysmommy

(Yes, that was his name.  )

Beautiful


----------



## Vortex

lulu! (my hedgie, who is beautiful! hehe)


----------



## raisinsushi

Red


----------



## Lilysmommy

Blood


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Yummy :twisted:


----------



## Lilysmommy

LOL, nice, Shelby's Mom!! :lol: 

Pizza (I could sure go for a SLICE! ...Sorry, couldn't resist the reference, even though no one will get it. :lol: )


----------



## Shelbys Mom

*Zesty* (ham and cheddar)(my favorite pizza from cici's)


----------



## raisinsushi

Provolone!


----------



## Mongo911

Italy


----------



## LarryT

Boot


----------



## Lilysmommy

Foot


----------



## Vortex

toe. LOL


----------



## sagesmommy

nail


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Hammer


----------



## Lilysmommy

Captain Hammer!!!! :lol: (Dr. Horrible's Singalong Blog, anyone?)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## Lilysmommy

Johnny Depp <3


----------



## thelostsock

Dreamy


----------



## LarryT

Asleep


----------



## Lilysmommy

Night


----------



## Vortex

Darkness!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Vampire :twisted:


----------



## Mika

Teeth


----------



## sagesmommy

chew


----------



## LarryT

gum


----------



## Mika

Sticky


----------



## Lilysmommy

Glue


----------



## happy.pancakes

horse


----------



## Lilysmommy

Love


----------



## Vortex

lust.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Dust


----------



## raisinsushi

Allergies! >_<


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Pollen


----------



## sagesmommy

grass


----------



## LarryT

Lawn


----------



## Vortex

chair


----------



## raisinsushi

nap


----------



## Lilysmommy

cat (also, that pic in your signature is ADORABLE  )


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Nip


----------



## Lilysmommy

(with a slice...or a-) Snip (*continues singing Thankless Job* :lol:  )


----------



## SnufflePuff

Neuter (you can tell I've been working too many hours at the vet clinic and booking way too many neuter surgeries when "snip" makes me think of that :lol


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Broken (because your not "Fixing" them your "breaking" them) :?


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

heart (lol thought of it cuz broken heart)


----------



## Lilysmommy

bladder (yes, it's connected to another Repo! song... :lol: )


----------



## raisinsushi

Lilysmommy said:


> cat (also, that pic in your signature is ADORABLE  )


Thank you!!!

hrrmm.... Bathroom


----------



## Lilysmommy

Toilet


----------



## raisinsushi

Bleach


----------



## Vortex

clean


----------



## Shelbys Mom

squeaky


----------



## raisinsushi

WHeel


----------



## Vortex

tire


----------



## Hedgehogs

car


----------



## raisinsushi

CHEVY!!


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy

shiny! :lol:


----------



## thelostsock

Shinerama!

(If you don't know what this is, please google it. It is a great foundation that my university raises at least $20,000.00 for each and ever year)


----------



## LarryT

Cystic Fibrosis


----------



## Ahava

multiple sclerosis


----------



## raisinsushi

rheumatoid arthritis


----------



## LarryT

Pain


----------



## Mallasfamily

Killer


----------



## Lilysmommy

...Repo Man... :twisted: :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy

Steal!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Graverobber <3


----------



## Vortex

paris hilton. LOL :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy

:lol:Tantrum! ("That surgery was ONLY 90 GRAND!!" :lol: )


----------



## LarryT

Brat


----------



## raisinsushi

trust fund babies


----------



## LarryT

silver spoon


----------



## LizardGirl

golden spoon (frozen yogurt- YUM)


----------



## thelostsock

spooning


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Snuggling


----------



## Lilysmommy

Lily <3


----------



## raisinsushi

Raisin


----------



## LarryT

california


----------



## shetland

Earthquakes


----------



## magenh

Fault


----------



## LizardGirl

error


----------



## Lilysmommy

mistake


----------



## Vortex

woops! :lol:


----------



## magenh

dasies!


----------



## sagesmommy

flower


----------



## drpepperheather

Skunk


----------



## LarryT

Pepe Le Pew


----------



## Lilysmommy

French


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Fries!!


----------



## shetland

spud


----------



## christine.

spudnik


----------



## magenh

satellite


----------



## LarryT

The Dave Matthews Band


----------



## shetland

Crush


----------



## Vortex

orange soda YUMMMM


----------



## Lilysmommy

Kel (from Kenan and Kel... :lol: "WHO LOVES ORANGE SODA?" "KEL LOVES ORANGE SODA!" "YOU DO?" "I DO, I DO, I DOOO-OOOO!" ...sorry for that...)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

kids


----------



## raisinsushi

twins


----------



## Vortex

double


----------



## Lilysmommy

white


----------



## Vortex

chocolate! (im dieing for choolate right now!!)


----------



## shetland

Cocoa


----------



## Lilysmommy

Powder


----------



## raisinsushi

KoolAid


----------



## Lilysmommy

cult (Don't drink the kool-aid!! :lol: )


----------



## magenh

Meg (as in Family Guy) :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy

:lol: Pbth. (like a farting sound...lolz, I don't even remember which episode this is from, but Peter making that sound whenever someone said Meg's name. :lol: )


----------



## sagesmommy

I loved that episode!!! haha ! 

MEG!


----------



## Lilysmommy

scapegoat (Poor Meg...lol.)


----------



## LarryT

Oliver North


----------



## Lilysmommy

Oliver Wood (Why oh why didn't he get more time in the movies?  :lol: )


----------



## shetland

Rudy


----------



## raisinsushi

Cosby


----------



## magenh

Jello


----------



## raisinsushi

Banana Pudding


----------



## Lilysmommy

Cosmo (You said pud...and then ding!! :lol: )


----------



## LarryT

Kramer


----------



## raisinsushi

Chandler


----------



## sagesmommy

monica


----------



## LarryT

Scream


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Ice Cream!!!!  (made some yesterday!)


----------



## Vortex

cookie dough!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Chocolate Chip!


----------



## LarryT

Tasty


----------



## Mallasfamily

I Scream for Ice Cream!


----------



## SnufflePuff

*The ice cream truck song! *

I don't know if this is actually the song they play, but the ice cream trucks in Calgary definitely sound like they're playing this children's song anyways:

Do your ears hang low?
do they wobble to and fro?
can you tie them in a knot, can you tie them in a bow?
can you throw them over your shoulder like a regimental soldier?
do your ears hang low ?


----------



## LizardGirl

We Sing Silly Songs! 

(the book I learned that song from when I was a kid... it came with a tape too! :lol: )


----------



## raisinsushi

Barney! LOL


----------



## Vortex

Torture!!!

(i have to watch him every morning with my nephue xD haha)


----------



## sagesmommy

Pain


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Fun :twisted:


----------



## shetland

Entertainment


----------



## Lilysmommy

Movie


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Theater


----------



## heavenlyhogs

pantomine


----------



## Lilysmommy

Shadowcast


----------



## sagesmommy

shadows


----------



## heavenlyhogs

lights


----------



## raisinsushi

SUN


----------



## Vortex

Beach! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Sand


----------



## raisinsushi

Leatherbacks


----------



## shetland

Turtles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HedgehogBoy42

Big bird.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Sesame Street


----------



## Vortex

Cookie monster! :mrgreen:


----------



## raisinsushi

Sugar cookies with sprinkles! (yummy Publix ones )


----------



## sagesmommy

snacks


----------



## Vortex

apple


----------



## freda

pie


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Cheesecake!! (homemade of course!  )


----------



## magenh

Factory!


----------



## freda

bakery


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Bread (Yum fresh baked bread!)


----------



## raisinsushi

Pita!


----------



## freda

Feline! (my friend named one of her cats P.I.T.A. :lol: )


----------



## Lilysmommy

Siberian Tiger (such beautiful creatures...^.^ I love big cats)


----------



## Cathon

Tea Cup Chihuahua.


----------



## raisinsushi

Pomeranian


----------



## gyaku

Eagle


----------



## freda

Hedgehog!  (in German "hedgehog" is "igel".. I think I spelt it right haha)


----------



## Vortex

quills


----------



## thelostsock

pointy


----------



## gyaku

Porcupine


----------



## shetland

Rodent


----------



## Vortex

Rattys! :mrgreen:


----------



## NoOther1

sewers


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Gators!


----------



## freda

florida


----------



## shetland

Coquina


----------



## raisinsushi

St. Augustine


----------



## Chase

Fort


----------



## freda

Minor


----------



## Lilysmommy

Illegal :lol:


----------



## Hedgehogs

legal haha


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Beer! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

The Prohibition


----------



## LarryT

The roaring 20's


----------



## raisinsushi

Swing Dancing


----------



## dorasdaddy

Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys (Kings of Western Swing)


----------



## freda

bing(.com)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

and Decide


----------



## HedgehogBoy42

Decision.


----------



## Hedgehogs

court


----------



## Shelbys Mom

House


----------



## Hedgehogs

shelter


----------



## Lilysmommy

animal


----------



## Hedgehogs

pets


----------



## Lilysmommy

love <3


----------



## Shelbys Mom

hate


----------



## Hedgehogs

revenge


----------



## raisinsushi

Revenge of the Sith >_<


----------



## thelostsock

She Wants Revenge


----------



## smhufflepuff

huff


----------



## Hedgehogs

puff?


----------



## LizardGirl

magic dragon :lol: (I think that's what it is...)


----------



## Vortex

dragon tails ( kids cartoon....sadly :shock: ) hahaha


----------



## Hedgehogs

Dora the Explora( Also a kid's show haha )


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Sponge Bob!!!!


----------



## freda

brillo


----------



## APBTkisses

cleaning


----------



## freda

Apartment


----------



## lane_m

Rent :|


----------



## raisinsushi

money


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Broke


----------



## lane_m

Fixed


----------



## Hedgehogs

repair man


----------



## raisinsushi

plumber


----------



## Vortex

pipes


----------



## Shelbys Mom

smoke


----------



## shetland

detector


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

spy


----------



## Hedgehogs

007


----------



## gyaku

James Bond


----------



## Hedgehogs

Actor


----------



## hedgie love

movie


----------



## freda

Watchmen


----------



## Hedgehogs

Graphic novel


----------



## hedgie love

comic


----------



## LarryT

X-Men


----------



## Hedgehogs

wolverine


----------



## LarryT

Red Dawn


----------



## sagesmommy

Sword


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Stone


----------



## LarryT

Diamond


----------



## Hedgehogs

ring


----------



## Vortex

Phone


----------



## Hedgehogs

ear


----------



## raisinsushi

MUSIC! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Guitar!!!


----------



## SnufflePuff

pick! (which I always lose :lol: )


----------



## Shelbys Mom

lol I lost mine 3 times the other day While I was using it! :lol: 


Strings


----------



## freda

cat


----------



## Hedgehogs

lion


----------



## Vortex

Tiger


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Bear

(Oh my)


----------



## Hedgehogs

Forest


----------



## raisinsushi

Feral hogs


----------



## thelostsock

Druid


----------



## shetland

Priest


----------



## Hedgehogs

church


----------



## Vortex

Pray


----------



## Hedgehogs

God


----------



## Lilysmommy

Mount Olympia (got Greek mythology on the brain right now, lol)


----------



## Hedgehogs

Zues ( Ithink that's how you spell it )


----------



## raisinsushi

(Zeus*  )

Hercules


----------



## Hedgehogs

muscles


----------



## Lilysmommy

overrated (those huge muscle guys are NOT hot at all >.< Give me a scrawny nerd any day! :lol: )


----------



## hedgie love

sports


----------



## Hedgehogs

football


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Tailgate Party!!!!!!


----------



## amanda

college! (mmm... football season is the BEST!!!)


----------



## thelostsock

Frosh


----------



## smhufflepuff

goulash


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Hungry :?


----------



## hedgie love

food


----------



## Hedgehogs

delicious


----------



## funkybee

Chocolate!


----------



## hedgie love

milk


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Cereal


----------



## Hedgehogs

breakfast


----------



## smhufflepuff

Frankenberry


----------



## LarryT

Boo Berry


----------



## Shelbys Mom

(Mmmmm Boo Berry!!!)

OH umm....

Fruity Pebbles! (my fav, you should try it with ice cream!  )


----------



## Hedgie17

rice crispie cereal


----------



## Vortex

lucky charms cereal. :mrgreen: (which i just ate!)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Leprechauns! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgie17

green


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Blue


----------



## Vortex

sky


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Vodka


----------



## hedgielover

LOL you guys got from hedgehog to Vodka - that's impressive. Um a word

Dad


----------



## Shelbys Mom

hedgielover said:


> LOL you guys got from hedgehog to Vodka - that's impressive. Um a word
> 
> Dad


Skyy Vodka! lol

lol you went from Vodka to Dad... :lol:

Anywho..

Mom


----------



## Hedgie17

grandmother


----------



## hedgielover

cookies


----------



## smhufflepuff

lemmings


----------



## LizardGirl

Disney (long story, but they tossed lemmings off a cliff in a documentary)


----------



## Hedgie17

mouse


----------



## hmarcondes

cat


----------



## mammoths

dog.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Hedgehog!


----------



## hmarcondes

mealworms


----------



## LarryT

aliens


----------



## Vortex

space


----------



## Hedgie17

BIG!!! lol :lol:


----------



## thelostsock

Tom Hanks


----------



## LarryT

Forrest Gump(my favorite tom hanks movie..saving private Ryan is a close 2nd)


----------



## LizardGirl

(I love Forrest Gump! :lol: )

shrimpin' business


----------



## LarryT

Bubba(the shrimpin king)


----------



## talibali

ariel( the mERMAID)


----------



## shetland

Archangel


----------



## hmarcondes

demon


----------



## talibali

Cole ( From charmed)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

HOT!


----------



## talibali

Fire balls. (HE shots) :kill:


----------



## thelostsock

Mage


----------



## smhufflepuff

Earthsea (Ursula LeGuin)


----------



## talibali

pafic ocean.....


----------



## hedgielover

Atlantic Ocean


----------



## LarryT

Myrtle Beach South Carolina the Grand Strand


----------



## shetland

Palace Theatre


----------



## LarryT

Freaky Tiki


----------



## sagesmommy

Hawaii


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

Flowers


(The Hawaiian Flowers)


----------



## LarryT

Spring


----------



## thelostsock

boing


----------



## freda

Sproing


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

slinky


----------



## LarryT

Richard James(created the slinky)


----------



## Pipkin

Boss

(my bosses name)


----------



## thelostsock

boat


----------



## hedgielover

fishing


----------



## LarryT

worm


----------



## Vortex

slimy


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

The farting slime that comes in the plastic toilets :lol:

It's a toy, but i forgot the name of it


----------



## LizardGirl

Whoopee cushion (I feel so immature :lol: )


----------



## Snickers Mom

Pepto (sp?)

Whenever I see a whoopi I think of a stomach coated with Pepto Bismal lol.


----------



## LizardGirl

neighbors

(our neighbors have this hideous pepto-bismol colored car :lol: )


----------



## Snickers Mom

hehehe too funny...



Grumpy

(all my neighbors are grumpy half the time or like to stare at you. lol. )


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Dopey


----------



## Snickers Mom

droopy

(Dopey has extremely droopy clothes lol)


----------



## sagesmommy

tired


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

cumffy bed


----------



## Snickers Mom

Fluffy


----------



## Shelbys Mom

soft


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

Bunny


----------



## Snickers Mom

Tail


----------



## LarryT

Donkey(when i was a kid pin the tail on the donkey was popular).


----------



## LizardGirl

Shrek!


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

Movies!


----------



## raisinsushi

Star Wars!


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

Space


----------



## Snickers Mom

stars


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

sparkly


----------



## Snickers Mom

Glitter


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

crafts


----------



## LarryT

arts


----------



## akki88

paints


----------



## Shelbys Mom

colors


----------



## thelostsock

pink


----------



## smhufflepuff

soap


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

BUTT & FACE




Long story short,
I was drunk with my fiancee at a party last Halloween and the only thing that i can remember is that in the guys bathroom there was a soap bar, and on one side it said "BUTT" and if you flipped it over the other side said "FACE" for some reason that is the ONLY thing i can remember and i remember it being HILARIOUS! :lol:


----------



## Snickers Mom

HAHAHA. Thats hilarious in itself...


my words for those would have to go with

PARTS..... As in parts of the body.


----------



## LizardGirl

Cars


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Lightening McQueen!!


----------



## Pipkin

Weather


----------



## akki88

hail


----------



## LarryT

mary


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Aunt


----------



## krbshappy71

Jemima


----------



## Vortex

pancakes. Mmmmmm yummy


----------



## LarryT

IHOP


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Breakfast (great.... now I'm getting hungry :? )


----------



## krbshappy71

burritos (am hungry too and wuv breakfast burritos)


----------



## Mongo911

taco Bell


----------



## LizardGirl

chihuahua


----------



## sagesmommy

Charlie (our Chihuahua)


----------



## LarryT

Tuna(charlie the tuna..starkist)


----------



## thelostsock

stinky


----------



## Shelbys Mom

hedgie poop! lol :lol: sorry it was the first thing to come to mind. :roll:


----------



## krbshappy71

firm


----------



## Vortex

soft


----------



## Shelbys Mom

squishy :?


----------



## LizardGirl

> squishy


Haha I was totally thinking that too... :lol:

tummy (my rattie boy Gollum has a squishy tummy that gets kisses... LOL)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

:lol: 

Pudgy (my boy Vander, has a cute little pudgy tummy)


----------



## LarryT

Me(i need to lose some weight :lol: )


----------



## Vortex

mine


----------



## thelostsock

possessive


----------



## Pipkin

snuggle sack 

(my lil hedgie is possessive of his lil bed :lol: )


----------



## smhufflepuff

hedgie-bag


----------



## krbshappy71

home-made


----------



## Vortex

Cookies!!! ( sorry i have a sweet tooth  )


----------



## thelostsock

yummy


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

FOOD


----------



## LarryT

Eat


----------



## krbshappy71

drink


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Jager Bombs!!


----------



## LarryT

Party time


----------



## thelostsock

Homecoming


----------



## krbshappy71

Dance


----------



## talibali

PArtraict swazy for dirty DANCING


----------



## LarryT

Red Dawn (my favorite patrick swayze movie god rest his soul)


----------



## talibali

breaking dawn (twilight)


----------



## LizardGirl

fangirls :lol:


----------



## talibali

Fangtisa ( In Trueblood) ( Erics club)


----------



## LizardGirl

Erik (POTO), and Erics with a C and not a K, are lame. :lol:


----------



## talibali

kc a name....


----------



## LarryT

KC and the sunshine band


----------



## talibali

you are my sunshine....song


----------



## Vortex

music! <3


----------



## Pipkin

pop


----------



## Shelbys Mom

ROCK!!!


----------



## talibali

Pet


----------



## LarryT

gizmo(my 1st hedgie)


----------



## amanda

gremlin


----------



## talibali

cute


----------



## sagesmommy

japan (everything is cute over there)


----------



## dorasdaddy

hiroshima and nagasaki


----------



## LizardGirl

nuclear


----------



## LarryT

Iran


----------



## smhufflepuff

Ronald Reagan


----------



## LarryT

Oliver North


----------



## dorasdaddy

up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, b,a, select, start (the CONTRA code) lol


----------



## LarryT

Nintendo(i have 387 nes games)


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Bubble Bobble  
I used to love that game when i had my NES


----------



## XstarX

gum


----------



## funkybee

mint


----------



## Pipkin

polo


----------



## talibali

Marco


----------



## LyzziFall

Polo!


----------



## iamdbf

lol.


my word:


HORSE


----------



## smhufflepuff

basketball


----------



## LyzziFall

Orange


----------



## leannem

citrus


----------



## LizardGirl

acid


----------



## Shelbys Mom

nitric


----------



## talibali

Poop.....


I KNOW RANDOM...................... :twisted: 
:twisted:


----------



## Pipkin

Turbo - my hedgie the poop machine :lol:


----------



## LarryT

nitro


----------



## talibali

The periodic Table....

Just relearned about it today... drew atoms i did Manganese


----------



## LarryT

elements


----------



## LyzziFall

Fire


----------



## LarryT

ice


----------



## talibali

Earth


----------



## LarryT

Planet


----------



## LyzziFall

Orb


----------



## soyeah

cepter


----------



## RMikes213

Jafar


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Genie


----------



## LarryT

aladdin


----------



## key2me12

magic


----------



## krbshappy71

eraser


----------



## sagesmommy

pencil


----------



## talibali

Sharnpener


----------



## LarryT

wetstone


----------



## soyeah

bucket


----------



## cutietexan

paint


----------



## cutietexan

hmm i dunno if anyone has noticed but this whole forum is basically the same ppl posting over and over :lol:


----------



## LarryT

cutietexan said:


> hmm i dunno if anyone has noticed but this whole forum is basically the same ppl posting over and over :lol:


Yep :lol: 
Brush


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Tooth


----------



## krbshappy71

ache


----------



## krbshappy71

> cutietexan wrote:
> hmm i dunno if anyone has noticed but this whole forum is basically the same ppl posting over and over


Yes but I came in late-in-the-game and love it so I want to keep it going for others as well. Its sort of like when you reach over and touch your sweethearts hand just to know they're there. *TOUCH!*


----------



## Pipkin

old


----------



## LarryT

Young


----------



## cutietexan

me


----------



## Spiff The Hedge

Coffee (I'm not 90% water, Im 90% latte!)


----------



## krbshappy71

cake


----------



## LarryT

Frosting


----------



## Ahava

ice


----------



## cutietexan

vanilla


----------



## smhufflepuff

bean


----------



## LarryT

Pinto


----------



## sagesmommy

burrito


----------



## talibali

Border patrol


----------



## azechman

Chupacabra


----------



## Stephanie76

Chewbaca :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

Hans Solo


----------



## azechman

Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Linsoid

Ewok!


----------



## LarryT

Endor


----------



## LizardGirl

Ender ('s Game)


----------



## Linsoid

yahtzee


----------



## krbshappy71

dice


----------



## smhufflepuff

Andrew


----------



## azechman

...W.K.


----------



## Linsoid

willy wonka


----------



## smhufflepuff

chocolate


----------



## LarryT

pop tarts


----------



## Mika

Toaster


----------



## azechman

eggos.


----------



## LarryT

Maple Syrup


----------



## talibali

Sweeet


----------



## LarryT

Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## smhufflepuff

birthday cake


----------



## Linsoid

Ice cream!


----------



## LarryT

Milk Shake


----------



## Mika

McDonald!


----------



## talibali

Ronald


----------



## LarryT

Grimace


----------



## Darth Vader

mayor mccheese


----------



## azechman

macaroni and cheese


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Velvetta


----------



## azechman

Glue :lol:


----------



## Linsoid

elmer fudd


----------



## LarryT

wabbit


----------



## newbiehedgie

Quite honestly, a teacher at my school..

Mrs. Bird.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Larry


----------



## LarryT

Celtics


----------



## Darth Vader

green


----------



## Pipkin

snot :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71

babies


----------



## LarryT

Life


----------



## Darth Vader

cycle


----------



## Linsoid

Bicycle!


----------



## azechman

beach


----------



## LarryT

lifeguards


----------



## smhufflepuff

red


----------



## Darth Vader

ruby


----------



## emilymarieasb

crystal


----------



## Ahava

diamond


----------



## shetland

Rhodes


----------



## Pipkin

Flag


----------



## emilymarieasb

pole


----------



## Mika

Dancer :lol:


----------



## Linsoid

sparkly


----------



## LarryT

diamonds


----------



## Stephanie76

Elizabeth Taylor :shock:


----------



## shetland

Cleopatra


----------



## LarryT

Ancient Egypt


----------



## emilymarieasb

cat


----------



## amanda

sphynx


----------



## azechman

minx


----------



## leannem

manx


----------



## emilymarieasb

big


----------



## LarryT

Deficit


----------



## shetland

debit


----------



## krbshappy71

card


----------



## Little Lebowski

Credit


----------



## emilymarieasb

Bankruptcy :|


----------



## azechman

monopoly


----------



## LarryT

Free Parking


----------



## Linsoid

Car


----------



## Little Lebowski

truck


----------



## krbshappy71

dump


----------



## Stephanie76

trash


----------



## LarryT

Landfill


----------



## smhufflepuff

landmine


----------



## azechman

minesweeper


----------



## LarryT

Childern


----------



## Little Lebowski

Toys


----------



## LarryT

Santa


----------



## emilymarieasb

fat :lol:


----------



## ILOVElily

my hedgie! jk PIGGY


----------



## Linsoid

bacon!


----------



## LarryT

Begging Strips(i smell bacon!)


----------



## ILOVElily

breakfast


----------



## LarryT

Cereal(my fav honey nut cherrios)


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Milk


----------



## ILOVElily

a cow


----------



## smhufflepuff

moo


----------



## shetland

university


----------



## ILOVElily

of boston


----------



## Little Lebowski

Guiness


----------



## krbshappy71

world


----------



## ILOVElily

records


----------



## LarryT

Albums


----------



## emilymarieasb

music


----------



## ILOVElily

pop


----------



## LarryT

Culture


----------



## iamdbf

pitri-dish


----------



## ILOVElily

call me stupid, but what the heck is a *pitri-dish*
i am guessing a dish, if so, 
*water!*
if not...ignore me :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl

ILOVElily, please watch your language.

A petri dish is a little glass/plastic... dish... used for growing bacteria and all sorts of tests.


----------



## LarryT

rain


----------



## ILOVElily

sry bout' the language, i forget this is a kid friendly site which is weird cuz im a kid...... :| 
*puddle*


----------



## LarryT

driveway


----------



## Little Lebowski

gravel


----------



## ILOVElily

*rock*


----------



## LarryT

paper


----------



## ILOVElily

scissors?


----------



## LarryT

ILOVElily said:


> scissors?


 :lol: Haircut


----------



## Little Lebowski

shampoo


----------



## Stephanie76

bubbles


----------



## smhufflepuff

Little Britain


----------



## LarryT

Comedy :lol:


----------



## Pipkin

Giggle


----------



## cutietexan

happy  almost to the 100th page!!


----------



## Little Lebowski

smile


----------



## Stephanie76

happy


----------



## amanda

FOOD! (I'm cooking salmon and that makes me happy!)

-Amanda


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

delicious!


----------



## LarryT

Pizza


----------



## Kalila

blue bird


----------



## ILOVElily

BLU BIRD???
*BROWN HEDGIE*


----------



## LarryT

European


----------



## smhufflepuff

mushroom

[but first I thought of the kids' joke about "If you're an American and you walk into a restroom, then you start 'going,' then what are you?" Then I drifted to "badger, badger, badger...mushroom, mushroom!"]


----------



## ILOVElily

Alice and Wonderland (mushrooms remind me of the movie) hehe


----------



## LarryT

the Cheshire Cat


----------



## Stephanie76

stripes


----------



## ILOVElily

zebra


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

safari


----------



## ILOVElily

jungle


----------



## LarryT

Rainforest


----------



## ILOVElily

wet


----------



## LarryT

dew


----------



## Katie_Cakes

mountain!


----------



## ILOVElily

Everest!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

TALL!!


----------



## ILOVElily

Micheal Jordan??? lol :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

NBA


----------



## ILOVElily

Basketball


----------



## LizardGirl

Football 

(over 1,000 posts!)


----------



## LarryT

Panthers


----------



## ILOVElily

cats


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

allergies


----------



## cutietexan

spring


----------



## ILOVElily

summer


----------



## cutietexan

pina colada (doubt i spelled that right)


----------



## sagesmommy

Christmas in July!! 


Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Hedgierrt

Christmas lights


----------



## LarryT

Christmas Presents


----------



## Linsoid

Wrapping paper!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

bows


----------



## LarryT

Arrows


----------



## shetland

Archery


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

bullseye


----------



## Katie_Cakes

target


----------



## LarryT

shopping


----------



## shetland

comparison


----------



## Stephanie76

ideal


----------



## LarryT

standard


----------



## Katie_Cakes

common


----------



## ILOVElily

rare


----------



## LarryT

salt and pepper hedgehogs


----------



## ILOVElily

adorable!


----------



## LarryT

Xavier(my boy that's coming from sunshinequills)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

florida


----------



## ILOVElily

*SUNNY*


----------



## LarryT

delight


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

dessert! yummy :lol:


----------



## LarryT

Cake


----------



## shetland

Cheese


----------



## ILOVElily

yellow...ish


----------



## LarryT

Cheez-It


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

snack


----------



## azechman

attack


----------



## Kalila

popcorn


----------



## sagesmommy

rat 

(they popcorn all the time)


----------



## silvercat

fat


----------



## LarryT

fast food


----------



## silvercat

McDonalds


----------



## LarryT

ronald


----------



## silvercat

clown


----------



## LarryT

Krusty


----------



## Stephanie76

simpsons


----------



## kristin777

dirty


----------



## LarryT

Bath


----------



## kristin777

bubbles


----------



## LarryT

champagne


----------



## kristin777

super nova

haha that's what i used to think that song said.


----------



## LarryT

Oasis


----------



## Katie_Cakes

music



and afterrrrrr alllll
you're myyy wonderrrr wallllllllll


----------



## kristin777

flyealf! 

(their new cd is awesomazing btw.)
(highly recommend it.)


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Perfect (good song)


----------



## viochic

Bach


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Terminator (lol its the accent)


----------



## LarryT

Awesome.


----------



## kristin777

Chocolate cake! ;p


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Messy ^.^


----------



## LarryT

Marvin


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Martian


----------



## LarryT

Looney Tunes :lol:


----------



## talibali

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallalalalalasaalalalalakallalalaallaalalalalaala. (singing tunes)


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Miley Cyrus *gigglesnort* Because 'lalalalala' is all I hear


----------



## LarryT

Billy Ray


----------



## ILOVElily

country music


----------



## Truffle

cowboy hats


----------



## heeyyparis

big rodeo belt buckles


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Spurs


----------



## ILOVElily

TheSmilingToast said:


> Miley Cyrus *gigglesnort* Because 'lalalalala' is all I hear


agreed :lol: 
*sharp-ish*


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

quills?


----------



## ILOVElily

hedgehog!


----------



## heeyyparis

grumpy pants


(leonidas gets grumpy sometimes  )


----------



## Stephanie76

morning


----------



## TheSmilingToast

breakfast smoothie


----------



## heeyyparis

icky


----------



## talibali

picky, :roll:


----------



## ILOVElily

HEDGEHOG!!! :lol: again...


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Brothers.


----------



## heeyyparis

fighting


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Wrestling


----------



## LarryT

Ric Flair(woo to be the man you got to beat the man :lol: ).


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Pieces of flair...yayyyy Facebook!


----------



## heeyyparis

spirit fingers


(flair.. flare... spirit fingers  )


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Jazz!


----------



## hedgiesrule

Piano
hr


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Stevie Wonder!


----------



## Stephanie76

musician


----------



## Lovemyhedgie

BB King


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Burger King


----------



## hedgiesrule

French Fries!!
hr


----------



## LarryT

Ketchup


----------



## SilverQuill

Mustard



imo


----------



## heeyyparis

bbq pork!


----------



## LarryT

Lexington!
lexington nc has the best pork bbq in the world! they have a bbq festival every october.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Renaissance festival


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Costumes!


----------



## ILOVElily

disguise


----------



## heeyyparis

master of disguise!


----------



## ILOVElily

tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurtle :mrgreen:


----------



## Lovemyhedgie

Soup


----------



## hedgiesrule

Noodles!!
They're so yummy...
hr


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Nothin' but Noodles!


----------



## heeyyparis

cup o' noodle


----------



## Lily

Oodles of Noodles


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

college survival food! :lol:


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Take-out!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Pizza


----------



## LarryT

Hut


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Aborigines


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Australia mate!


----------



## SilverQuill

Gone walkabout!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

King George


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Curious George


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Bananas


----------



## ILOVElily

fruits


----------



## LarryT

Eve


----------



## Stephanie76

before


----------



## ILOVElily

earlier


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Later


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Alligator


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

(in a while) Crocodile!


----------



## ILOVElily

green


----------



## SilverQuill

MINT! Mmmm


----------



## ILOVElily

altoids


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Tin


----------



## Lovemyhedgie

Can


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

soda


----------



## ILOVElily

pop!


----------



## LarryT

Quiz


----------



## Stephanie76

test


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

prepare  :arrow: :ugeek: lol


----------



## LarryT

Study


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Procastinate


----------



## hedgiesrule

ME!!
lol, that really is the first thing that popped into my mind...
hr


----------



## ILOVElily

you!!!


----------



## TheSmilingToast

person!


----------



## hedgiesrule

Clothes!!
hr


----------



## Stephanie76

shoes


----------



## LarryT

Boots


----------



## ILOVElily

Puss in boots :mrgreen:


----------



## SilverQuill

CUJO! (My cat that followed me home on Friday the 13th 10 years ago and acts like a dog, he can speak and even rollover, and is also our hedgies best friend as you can see in the avatar)


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Angus.
My Scottish terrier who we call Cujo moreso than Angus because he is eevviill.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Steak! (mmmmmmm...) :lol:


----------



## SilverQuill

A1! (it's soooo good on anything, probably even icecream)


----------



## LizardGirl

Baked potatoes (and steak and A1.... YUM)


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Punishment.
(My dad used to feed me baked potatoes when I got in trouble  )


----------



## hedgiesrule

Boredom...
hr


----------



## LarryT

Yawn.


----------



## ILOVElily

Sleep...z z z z z


----------



## hedgiesrule

Wheeling disturbing sleep... :lol: 
hr


----------



## LarryT

Carolina Storm Wheel(It want disturb your sleep  cause it's nice and quite).


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Hurricane...?


----------



## ILOVElily

ahhhhhhh :lol: 
um... tsunamii!


----------



## hedgiesrule

Surfing...
hr


----------



## ILOVElily

snow boarding


----------



## hedgiesrule

Vancouver...
hr


----------



## ILOVElily

winter olympics!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

competition


----------



## Stephanie76

versus


----------



## Kalila

snow-rabit


----------



## hedgiesrule

Hare...
hr


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Tortoise


----------



## ILOVElily

s l o w


----------



## teresa

molasses


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

cookies!


----------



## hedgiesrule

Doughies (what I call raw cookie dough)  
I love doughies. Especially the pillsbury sugar cookie ones.
hr


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

dairy


----------



## SilverQuill

Cheeeeese


----------



## itslindsay

yellooowww


----------



## ILOVElily

SMILEY FACE


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Wal Mart


----------



## itslindsay

K*Mart ...haha, idk?


----------



## ILOVElily

PetsMart :mrgreen: heehee


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Wal-Mart--(I remember those little smiley face stickers you get when you were a little kid and went into the store!)


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Target
Dude I so loved those stickers!


----------



## LarryT

Bulls-eye


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

archery


----------



## talibali

bows


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Minnie Mouse


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Disney World!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Orlando!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

baby- [that's where I was born]


----------



## LarryT

Hoglet


----------



## XstarX

oink =]


----------



## talibali

snout


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

dog


----------



## ILOVElily

woof!


----------



## talibali

:lol: :lol: :lol: meow :lol:


----------



## cydni85

puuurrrr


----------



## ILOVElily

content


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

happy


----------



## ILOVElily

snow!!! ( snow makes me happy :] )


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Alabama

(pahaha we've had wayyy too much here recently!)


----------



## talibali

reese whats her name... :?


----------



## Kalila

sk8ting party


----------



## itslindsay

girls next door [reality show @ the playboy mansion... they had an episode with an 80s skating party]


----------



## LarryT

neighbors


----------



## Stephanie76

Mr. Rogers


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

train


----------



## TheSmilingToast

The Little Engine that Could


----------



## LarryT

Book


----------



## talibali

head. smash. x box.


----------



## silvercat

SEGA


----------



## Kalila

suprise hedgie


----------



## LarryT

Pet Store


----------



## ILOVElily

unhappy animals  :x :evil: . . .


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

sad


----------



## TheSmilingToast

USA losing to Canada in hockey


----------



## LarryT

Joy (sad for us americans but a joy to all our canadian neighbors).


----------



## ILOVElily

New years! (makes me feel joyful :mrgreen: )


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

resolutions


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Revolution lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

helping!


----------



## LarryT

Hedgehog Welfare Society (helping hogs is what they do)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

rescue


----------



## SkylinexBleedsxRed

Mission


----------



## itslindsay

church


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

singing


----------



## LarryT

American Idol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

judges


----------



## kyararahl

gavel


----------



## LarryT

Court


----------



## kyararahl

bench


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

park
Edit: the post count is 1234, weird. :lol:


----------



## ILOVElily

GRASS


----------



## LarryT

Lawnmower(riding of course :lol: push mower is to much like work!).


----------



## leannem

broken (my dad's lawnmower is currently broken)


----------



## smhufflepuff

bone (ouch!)


----------



## TheSmilingToast

tomb


----------



## talibali

comb. home


----------



## talibali

comb. home


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

hair


----------



## shetland

Aquarius


----------



## talibali

tag


----------



## shetland

Watch


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

time


----------



## HalieAnne

Future


----------



## LarryT

Micheal J Fox


----------



## HalieAnne

terry fox


----------



## talibali

fairy


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

majic


----------



## talibali

dog


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

friend


----------



## talibali

greatest


----------



## LarryT

Muhammad Ali


----------



## Kristin

Butterfly!


----------



## LarryT

Bee


----------



## talibali

bird!


----------



## ILOVElily

Duck :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

Goose(duck,duck,goose).


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Canada (canadian geese)


----------



## talibali

maple trees... (state flag???)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

maple syrup


----------



## LarryT

Pancakes(I love the short stacks umm :lol: )


----------



## talibali

butter :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

milk [buttermilk]


----------



## rachelle

chocolate


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Valentine's Day <3


----------



## LarryT

Cupid


----------



## hedgiesrule

Hearts.
hr


----------



## met648

love


----------



## HalieAnne

passion


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

fruit


----------



## starby

fly


----------



## LizardGirl

soldier (fly)


----------



## LarryT

Skeeter


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

boat [Skeeter Boats]


----------



## CoxMD

win


----------



## LarryT

Duke Blue Devils(won the NCAA Men's Basketball tourney this year! Go Duke #1 :mrgreen: )


----------



## Sela

Pitchfork. (Devil-related word.)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

farming


----------



## CoxMD

Hay


----------



## Sela

Horses


----------



## LarryT

Immortalia (she has a horse pic on her signature  )


----------



## hedgiesrule

Philosopher's Stone (you wouldn't know unless your on howrse)
hr


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

horse 
(isn't howrse a horse activity...website...type....uh...thing? :lol: please correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

wagon


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

wheel


----------



## DeniseLynette

poop. ahah.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

scrubbing


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Soap (And i use plenty of it for Harlequin's wheel. :lol:


----------



## LarryT

Ivory,that's what I use on my wheels and I thought this thread had vanished :lol: .


----------



## PJM

coast (like the Ivory coast-but I guess it's a soap too!)
Somethings never die Larry!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

ocean


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Fish


----------



## MeAmandaTee

bubble


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

air


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

pollution


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Ozone


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

atmosphere


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Shell


----------



## susanaproenca

oyster


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

world [the earth]

Isn't that the phrase, "the world is your oyster?"


----------



## jinglesharks

music!


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Dave Mathews Band

The song funny the way it is describes the world


----------



## LarryT

Crash into me 



It's my fav dave mathews song...so soothing.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

waves
Whenever I go to the beach a big wave always has to crash right into me and knock me down.


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Birthday

On my friends b-day, we stayed at a waterpark hotel thing. It had a kick*** wave pool. (Excuse my french)


----------



## DeniseLynette

Cake!

Yummm<3


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

Mud pie


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Mud Bath.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

volcano
Aren't the mud baths made out of volcanic ash?


----------



## illsley

Pokemon!

...I play pokemon...there's a volcano in it...


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Magmar

I love me some fire pokemon  :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

tectonic plates


----------



## LizardGirl

earth history


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

trees


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

forest


----------



## DeniseLynette

Bambi


----------



## Evelyne

Spots


----------



## DeniseLynette

Cows.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

beef ...mmm yumm


----------



## DeniseLynette

CHEESEBURGERS


----------



## LizardGirl

fries (yumm^12343241235128687)


----------



## susanaproenca

ketchup!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

tomato


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

Rotten


----------



## DeniseLynette

garbage,
eww!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Landfill


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

Beerfest (movie and one of the careters nick name is landfil)


----------



## DeniseLynette

Fish & Chips 
(When I think of beer, thats what I think of!)


----------



## Brillosmom

dinner


----------



## teencie

spaghetti


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

meatballs


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

tasty  

I should have that for dinner!


----------



## EryBee

Treats


----------



## Brillosmom

Crunchy


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

potato chips! 

Come on people, we gotta make this thread come alive again!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

Lays


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Sleep....
Lay your head on a pillow, best I got at the moment. :| 
~Thanks for supporting the thread Larry!


----------



## LarryT

Sandman


----------



## shetland

vertigo


----------



## LarryT

U2


----------



## LizardGirl

(How to Dismantle an) Atomic Bomb


----------



## shetland

Manhattan Project


----------



## LarryT

John Lithgow


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

actor


----------



## Ariel

Tom Cruise


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Mission: Impossible


----------



## Ariel

Kim Possible


----------



## LarryT

Disney


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

majical :mrgreen:


----------



## Godzilla Girl

unicorn


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Charlie!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

chocolate! yummm!
[Charlie and the Chocolate Factory] :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

cake


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

PARTY


----------



## LarryT

New Years  :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

resolutions lol


----------



## LarryT

Failure, my new years resolutions always fail :roll: :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Fail Blog! :mrgreen: 
There is some funny stuff on there! :lol:


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

FAIL! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nessariel

Epic.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Poem


----------



## Kaff

limerick


----------



## Kenzi

Lyric


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

Song :lol:


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Violin


----------



## LarryT

Fiddle


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

outdoor concert


----------



## Kaff

RAIN


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

Kaff said:


> RAIN


Water


----------



## LarryT

Lake


----------



## Sunshiner

River.


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Life O I said something meaningful and deep! Wow!)


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

God


----------



## darkally

Religion


----------



## Sunshiner

Prayer.


----------



## LarryT

Faith


----------



## Kaff

leap


----------



## Sunshiner

Jump?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

rope


----------



## RalphsMum

climb


----------



## Sunshiner

Mountain.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Snow


----------



## Sunshiner

Ice


----------



## nessariel

Cube


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

dice


----------



## RalphsMum

casino


----------



## EryBee

Royale


----------



## kelybely

Queen


----------



## Kaff

bee


----------



## EryBee

Honey


----------



## spastic_jedi

Sweet


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

spastic_jedi said:


> Sweet


Little girls


----------



## LarryT

Little Women(good book)


----------



## kelybely

library


----------



## Sunshiner

Research


----------



## spastic_jedi

School


----------



## Kaff

fish


----------



## LarryT

Nemo


----------



## RalphsMum

Disney


----------



## kelybely

World


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

moon


----------



## spastic_jedi

Star


----------



## Sunshiner

light


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

warmth


----------



## spastic_jedi

Fire


----------



## LarryT

weenie roast(when I was a kid we use to have weenie roast all the time in the fall,love those cool fall nights).


----------



## Tomato

marshmellows!


----------



## RalphsMum

roast


----------



## spastic_jedi

Cook


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Raw


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

sushi


----------



## LarryT

Yuck!! :lol:


----------



## Tomato

*HUFF!*


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

*HISS* :?:


----------



## Sunshiner

*ANNOINT*


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

*lick*


----------



## spastic_jedi

*NOM* :lol:


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

spastic_jedi said:


> *NOM* :lol:


*chew* :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*crunch!*


----------



## kelybely

munch


----------



## Kaff

...kin


----------



## Sunshiner

Family


----------



## Julie Stuhr

christmas


----------



## spastic_jedi

Snow


----------



## RalphsMum

ski


----------



## Sunshiner

Winter Olympics


----------



## RalphsMum

sports


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

Football??? :?:


----------



## Sunshiner

TOM BRADY!


----------



## Kenzi

Brady Bunch


----------



## RalphsMum

blended family


----------



## spastic_jedi

Blended drink


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

spastic_jedi said:


> Blended drink


Banana smoothie!!!!!


----------



## Tomato

pop!

...back to ONE-word answers! lol


----------



## spastic_jedi

Fizzy


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

bubbles


----------



## Tomato

gum


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

CANDY!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Halloween


----------



## Sunshiner

Witch


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Book (Reading an awesome witch trial book)


----------



## spastic_jedi

Reservation


----------



## RalphsMum

restaurant


----------



## kelybely

depot


----------



## RalphsMum

warehouse


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

storage


----------



## ontheairship

bin


----------



## spastic_jedi

Barrel.


----------



## albino_prickler

Monkeys


----------



## RalphsMum

bananas


----------



## spastic_jedi

Strawberries.

(ever notice this game always goes back to food :lol: )


----------



## Sunshiner

Shortcake


----------



## Tomato

dessert


----------



## albino_prickler

cheesecake


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

New York


----------



## Tomato

taxis!


----------



## Nicktyelor

Yellow


----------



## LarryT

Submarine


----------



## Sunshiner

Beatles!


----------



## LarryT

Sir Paul


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

knight 
(I have the Yellow Submarine song stuck in my head now :roll:  )


----------



## PJM

Rider!


----------



## LarryT

Lance Armstrong


----------



## albino_prickler

marathon


----------



## Tomato

ironman


----------



## spastic_jedi

*Buh Nah Nah Nah Nah Buh Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah Buhnana*


:lol: 

Movie.


----------



## EryBee

Critic


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

judge


----------



## RalphsMum

jury


----------



## LarryT

Duty


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Army


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

police


----------



## spastic_jedi

Authority


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

King
[thought I'd bump this ]


----------



## Tomato

crown


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

gold


----------



## Karine =^_^=

digger


----------



## Tomato

HEDGEHOG!!! :lol:


----------



## Sunshiner

Spikes


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

volleyball


----------



## spastic_jedi

Beach


----------



## LarryT

Summer


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

warmth


----------



## PJM

Tummies.


----------



## EryBee

Fur


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

fuzzy!


----------



## RalphsMum

blurry


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

blizzard


----------



## RalphsMum

snowdrift


----------



## Tomato

whiteout


----------



## PJM

mistake


----------



## RalphsMum

lesson


----------



## TheSmilingToast

MATH!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Test


----------



## LarryT

School


----------



## PJM

Yard


----------



## djkams32

dog


----------



## EryBee

Poop.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

boots :lol:


----------



## MissC

Bath.


----------



## Kenzi

Rubber ducky


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Yellow


----------



## PJM

Teeth :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

toothpaste (to help out those yellow teeth :lol: )


----------



## nikkibeast

floss


----------



## Sunshiner

Dentist


----------



## poetic

misfit.

(claymation rudolph, anyone?)


----------



## K_Sora

Teenager  

Those whipper snappers!!


----------



## RalphsMum

moody


----------



## smhufflepuff

snooty


----------



## RalphsMum

Monarchy


----------



## K_Sora

Crown


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

jewelry


----------



## K_Sora

The Hope Diamond


----------



## MissC

"Heavy-handed"

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Get it?

:lol: 

i kill me


----------



## Jake

heavy handed.........

Boxer


----------



## LarryT

Rocky! Yo,Adrain :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Mountains


----------



## MissC

Home


----------



## Jake

home......
Dr. House


----------



## RalphsMum

sarcasm


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

joker


----------



## Jake

midnight toker :lol:


----------



## hedgehoglover6

hersheys milk chocolate


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

LOVE :lol:


----------



## hedgehoglover6

monster high dolls


----------



## Jake

monster balls (anybody remmember those)


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Monster mash! hehe


----------



## haleylove

halloween.


----------



## TheSmilingToast

CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RalphsMum

Dentist (  )


----------



## Jake

Drill


----------



## haleylove

build


----------



## RalphsMum

muscular


----------



## Jake

horse...because they are muscular animals


----------



## haleylove

rodeo


----------



## silvercat

clown


----------



## pooka dotted

IT :shock:


----------



## Reura

King


----------



## PJM

Queen


----------



## MissC

Princess
(I'm batting my eyelashes)


----------



## RalphsMum

Peach


----------



## pooka dotted

James


----------



## Jake

Wolverine (X-Men)


----------



## RalphsMum

Comics


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Newspaper


----------



## MissC

Kindle


----------



## pooka dotted

Fire


----------



## tazzatrillz

Hot


----------



## MissC

Spicy Thai Soup
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## tazzatrillz

:lol: Chilli


----------



## Jake

beans


----------



## haleylove

Magical.


----------



## pooka dotted

Unicorns
(first thing I thought of was farts, but that doesn't really have to do with magical.... I'm just immature )


----------



## MissC

My tattoo
(The unicorns...not the magical farts. I don't even want to know :roll: )


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

~Permanent Marker
Tattoos are permanent...I couldn't think of anything original. :|



MissC said:


> My tattoo
> (The unicorns...not the magical farts. )


 :lol: :lol: Thank. You.


----------



## tazzatrillz

Sharpie


----------



## Jake

sculpel


----------



## xspiked

lab


----------



## lpercz

coat


----------



## alex_le_renar

goat


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

cheese


----------



## LarryT

pizza


----------



## MissC

Cheesy Bread


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

Pizza


----------



## LarryT

Godfathers


----------



## xspiked

DVD


----------



## MissC

Netflix


----------



## Alastrina

Mailbox


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

postman


----------



## LarryT

kevin costner


----------



## xspiked

Wolves


----------



## Alastrina

Dogs


----------



## LarryT

Rat terriers(I have 14 of them lol!)


----------



## Alastrina

Wishbone! (Even though he's a Jack Russel)


----------



## lpercz

adventures!


----------



## Alastrina

Pirates!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

Eye patches!


----------



## xspiked

Black


----------



## Alastrina

Hole


----------



## mtnwmn

Shovel


----------



## Alastrina

Handle


----------



## lpercz

tea pot


----------



## Alastrina

Short (and Stout!)


----------



## xspiked

Hobbit


----------



## mtnwmn

hairy


----------



## LarryT

big foot


----------



## hedgehog3333

Unicorn


----------



## lpercz

rainbows!


----------



## mtnwmn

Skittles


----------



## xspiked

taste


----------



## ILoveRupert

smell


----------



## lpercz

sweet


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

Chocolate


----------



## lpercz

cake


----------



## xspiked

Marie Antoinette


----------



## lpercz

decapitation (morbid, I know, but its what I think of when I think of her-besides awesome attire  )


----------



## xspiked

Wax Museum (in Victoria, BC; cause they have this cool guillotine display with eyes that still move XP)


----------



## Jake

candles


----------



## Jake

candles


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Vanilla (scented candles)


----------



## lpercz

cupcakes mmmmmm


----------



## ILoveRupert

sprinkles


----------



## xspiked

Rainbow


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Skittles..."Taste the Rainbow" :lol:


----------



## Jake

M & M's (the rival of Skittles)


----------



## labs5

Smarties (Better than m+m's  )


----------



## ILoveRupert

standardized testing

(kids eat smarties during the tests)


----------



## MissMandi

ILoveRupert said:


> standardized testing
> 
> (kids eat smarties during the tests)


*Number 2 pencils. * :ugeek:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Graphite


----------



## hedgehog3333

Mineral :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Powder


----------



## Jake

bullets (gotta put the powder in something)


----------



## smhufflepuff

Washington (basketball)


----------



## tut

cousins


----------



## pearlthehedgie

motorcycle shop


----------



## MissC

Hogs!!!
:lol:


----------



## tut

hedgehogs


----------



## leopardhedgehog

awesome


----------



## tut

myself


----------



## lpercz

funny


----------



## Jake

Jay & Silent Bob


----------



## lpercz

Clerks


----------



## tut

skilled


----------



## vbno1

painter


----------



## MissC

artist


----------



## pearlthehedgie

paintbrush


----------



## vbno1

creative


----------



## eshi

media player! ^^


----------



## Kourt101606

Music


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Band


----------



## tut

The who


----------



## vbno1

the what?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Seriously? =o


----------



## vbno1

for real ( first thing that i think of when i say who


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Unicorns (Lol okay I thought you didn't know who The Who was xD )


----------



## vbno1

lolipops


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Gummy bear on a stick (I'm eating one 8) It's a half pound gummy bear xP )


----------



## connorshogs

sweeeet


----------



## vbno1

sour


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Sour patch kids


----------



## vbno1

blank (never had before cant think of anything)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

paper (Really? It's a candy..first their sour then their sweet. 



 (it's a 15 second commerical, enjoy lol ))


----------



## vbno1

pencil (yea i no i couldnt remeber the commerical tho and i no what they are just never had them)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Graphite (as long as you know them x3 you should try them, they're delish )


----------



## vbno1

graph paper lol(nothing to do with it but i thought of it)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Math ;-;


----------



## vbno1

headache(lol)


----------



## BlaineC

Compass (like in a math set LOL)


----------



## vbno1

direction


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

North =o


----------



## morgan

magnets!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Electrons


----------



## morgan

protons


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Neutrons


----------



## lpercz

nucleus


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Cytoplasm


----------



## morgan

mitochondria (yay for science :lol: )


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Cells =o (=D)


----------



## shetland

Calvin Klein


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Designer


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Expensive 

Also, from electrons to mitochondria, that sounds like my science vocab list from last year, lol.


----------



## Brayrox

Pet Store Hedgehog


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Confused pet store employees


----------



## BlaineC

Idiots...........(lol)


----------



## pooka dotted

(Hey hey now... I work at a pet store )

Stephen Harper.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

(Lol no offense meant then =o I wanna work at a pet store. As long as I can help put the animals in the proper conditions they should be in x3)
Who?


----------



## Karine =^_^=

Panther herpes (anagram for Stephen Harper)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Unkown


----------



## Jake

darkness (its full of the unknown)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Scary ;-;


----------



## danilious

Haunter >.< ~BOO!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Pokemon


----------



## Midevalmiss

TV


----------



## pearlthehedgie

Tivo


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

DVR


----------



## leopardhedgehog

DVD


----------



## tut

cd (disks)


----------



## Brayrox

1.Micheal Jackson
2.(For Micheal Jackson) Pedophile


----------



## danilious

Thriller zombies


----------



## Midevalmiss

Roller coaster  :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Disney World


----------



## xspiked

Harry Potter Land


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Professor Snape (or He who must not be named. AKA Voldemort)


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> Professor Snape (or He who must not be named. AKA Voldemort)


 or Hedwig. (sorry, I read a lot of Harry Potter)


----------



## gpluvscats

Creepy


----------



## tut

spiders


----------



## MissC

Tarantulas


----------



## NoDivision

tapdancing


----------



## tut

loud


----------



## gpluvscats

Brutus (my hedgie) :lol:


----------



## gpluvscats

NoDivision said:


> tapdancing


omg i just read the last pages and this page's posts, and i saw in my head giant tapdancing tarantulas :shock: creepy! (i am deathly terrified of spiders....) :?


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Idk if I reply to Giant Tapdancing Tarantulas or Brutus The Hedgie so I'll reply to both:
GTT: OMG CREEPY!!
BTH: Quills


----------



## tut

hurts


----------



## gpluvscats

pain


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Band-ad


----------



## lmashbri6983

hang nails!


----------



## gpluvscats

manicure :mrgreen:


----------



## tut

nailpolish


----------



## gpluvscats

fingers


----------



## megan4032

toes


----------



## silvercat

hands


----------



## gpluvscats

manicures :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Pink


----------



## gpluvscats

cheerleaders :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss

Football


----------



## tut

head injuries


----------



## silvercat

doors


----------



## Jake

the lizard king (Jim Morrison)


----------



## gpluvscats

Ruling liards ?


----------



## gpluvscats

sorry, ruling lizards, lol :lol:


----------



## leopardhedgehog

What has the world come to? :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss

lol lady gaga? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie

fake blond hair


----------



## gpluvscats

(some)cheerleaders (yes I know ive allready said that  )


----------



## gpluvscats

leopardhedgehog said:


> What has the world come to? :lol:


LOL!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## danilious

Midevalmiss said:


> lol lady gaga? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Alien???


----------



## gpluvscats

danilious said:


> Midevalmiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol lady gaga? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Alien???
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Green


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

money :mrgreen:


----------



## gpluvscats

Donald Trump :lol: "you're fired :evil: !!" :lol:


----------



## Jake

Rosie O'Donnel


----------



## lpercz

talk shows


----------



## MissC

I'M GETTING A SECOND HEDGIE!!!!!

WOOT!!!!


----------



## silvercat

price is right


----------



## gpluvscats

Bob Barker


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

MissC said:


> I'M GETTING A SECOND HEDGIE!!!!!
> 
> WOOT!!!!


Really? Cool! From who?


----------



## leopardhedgehog

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GETTING A SECOND HEDGIE!!!!!
> 
> WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Cool! From who?
Click to expand...

That's awesome, MissC! Will this hedgie have it's own blog? Or will Snarf have to share?

Edit: And what's with all the random blue underlined words? Maybe it's just on this computer, cause we think it got hacked


----------



## tut

gpluvscats said:


> Bob Barker


insurance commercial


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

money back! :lol:


----------



## Brayrox

McDonalds


----------



## tut

fatty ( Mc Donalds)


----------



## lpercz

unnerving mascots


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Seahawks


----------



## tut

football


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Green Bay Packers (Super Bowl Winners)


----------



## gpluvscats

the song green and yellow


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Spring


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

rain showers


----------



## MissC

Canadian Rockies :roll:


----------



## lpercz

"Big Rock Candy Mountains" such a nice song


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Colorado Rockies (Or just Rockies)


----------



## steven

cookies haha


----------



## tut

yummy


----------



## beehivehedgie

tummy


----------



## steven

hungry


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Warm cookies


----------



## lpercz

christmas!


----------



## steven

elf


----------



## Midevalmiss

lord of the rings


----------



## Maeg8

epic


----------



## steven

world of warcraft


----------



## Midevalmiss

EX-husband :lol: :lol:


----------



## steven

x-men lol dont ask why xD


----------



## xspiked

Wolverine


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Ferret

( don't ask me why :roll: )


----------



## steven

stinky


----------



## Maeg8

Socks.


----------



## kelybely

shoes


----------



## steven

kelly! (from youtube)


----------



## kelybely

music


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Awesome


----------



## tut

me


----------



## Maeg8

hungry


----------



## steven

mmm food


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Yum!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Cupcakes (Very yummy!  )


----------



## steven

mmm icing


----------



## Maeg8

strawberry


----------



## lpercz

fruit salad yumm


----------



## steven

the wiggles hahahahaha


----------



## lpercz

torturous children's shows 

Sorry thats three words but lets pretend its one.


----------



## steven

dora


----------



## lpercz

maps


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Confusing


----------



## xspiked

statistics


----------



## lpercz

fail


----------



## xspiked

midterm (tomorrow  )


----------



## steven

school ewwwww


----------



## lpercz

sadness  (I cant take Sookie with me when I transfer in the fall)


----------



## gpluvscats

where is she gonna stay?  oh and crying for the word


----------



## steven

babies


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Holly!


----------



## lpercz

leaves



gpluvscats said:


> where is she gonna stay?  oh and crying for the word


My step mom is going to watch her. We'll see how THAT goes...


----------



## steven

fall


----------



## lpercz

stunning AND beautiful (and way too short)


----------



## gpluvscats

guy models :roll: XD and what state are you living in?
:?:


----------



## lpercz

hilarious



gpluvscats said:


> guy models :roll: XD and what state are you living in?
> :?:


i live on long island and i'm going to school in baltimore


----------



## gpluvscats

comedians and oh, well i was gonna say if you lived in Ky, then we could've helped watch your hedgie


----------



## steven

kat williams


----------



## gpluvscats

my kitten smudge(haha)


----------



## lpercz

melt (your heart)



gpluvscats said:


> comedians and oh, well i was gonna say if you lived in Ky, then we could've helped watch your hedgie


Thanks, If I'm ever in Kentucky you'll be my go-to . How did you guys fair with all of this crazy weather?


----------



## gpluvscats

us- not very good (lol)Brutus- never been better and the cats - awesome :lol: and puppies for the word


----------



## tut

tiny


----------



## steven

baby hedgehog


----------



## tut

want


----------



## gpluvscats

everything XD


----------



## Jake

spinal tap (finds everything)


----------



## Midevalmiss

Pain!!!!


----------



## tut

stubbed toe


----------



## gpluvscats

bloody toe, XD


----------



## DexterTheHog

toe nail


----------



## leopardhedgehog

foot


----------



## CinderSmoke

shoe


----------



## LarryT

Nike(jordans)


----------



## steven

stink


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Judy moody's brother.


----------



## Jake

Bi-Polar (Moody)


----------



## DexterTheHog

quilling


----------



## Jake

Ink (for quills)


----------



## CinderSmoke

Pen


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Memo


----------



## xspiked

Post-it


----------



## CinderSmoke

Note


----------



## tut

paper


----------



## steven

notebook


----------



## kelybely

Pencil


----------



## Jake

sketch


----------



## mizgoldstein

comedy


----------



## beehivehedgie

Adam Sandler


----------



## CinderSmoke

Water boy


----------



## DexterTheHog

movie


----------



## kelybely

film


----------



## leopardhedgehog

popcorn


----------



## DexterTheHog

butter!


----------



## xspiked

Dexter!
(I saw the pic right after the word, and he has this creamy colour to him XP)


----------



## TikiLola

blood


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

BloodClan ( It's from the Warriors books by Erin Hunter)


----------



## msviolet

poop


----------



## lpercz

friends (for what ever reason poop ends up in every conversation with best friends... :roll: )


----------



## TikiLola

fun


----------



## tut

hedgies!


----------



## TikiLola

prickly


----------



## Jake

pine comb


----------



## Midevalmiss

Stitches ( to embarising to explan  :lol:  )


----------



## DexterTheHog

sewing


----------



## TikiLola

fleece liners


----------



## Jake

Storm Wheel


----------



## tut

poop covered storm wheel :shock:


----------



## DexterTheHog

foot bath


----------



## xspiked

scrambling


----------



## Jake

eggs & bacon


----------



## DexterTheHog

breakfast


----------



## Midevalmiss

waffle house!!


----------



## B.E.MOM

pancakes


----------



## Jake

french toast.....not sure how french it really is lol


----------



## DexterTheHog

eggs


----------



## Jake

Dr. Robotnik aka Dr. Eggman


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Ramona ( From when she smashed a egg on her head)


----------



## TikiLola

music


----------



## Jake

Ibanez Bass


----------



## Roadroller

Scales.


----------



## Jake

lizard


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Bearded Dragon


----------



## Roadroller

Santa Clause :lol:


----------



## bj1998

PENGUINS!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Roadroller

Sardines. 8D


----------



## LarryT

Roadroller said:


> Sardines. 8D


Yuck lol :lol:

Bait!


----------



## bj1998

Water.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Puget Sound


----------



## bj1998

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> Puget Sound


?


----------



## Roadroller

Exclamation mark! 

note: A sound is like a river that goes through larger bodies of water.


----------



## bj1998

ooohhhhh
words!


----------



## Roadroller

English. ouo


----------



## bj1998

?


----------



## Roadroller

Philosophy


----------



## MissC

Plato


----------



## Ava99

play-doh


----------



## BaileyBoo

squishy (? lol)


----------



## TeddysMommy

fun


----------



## Roadroller

Sprinklers


----------



## TeddysMommy

Roadroller said:


> Sprinklers


wet


----------



## kelybely

pool


----------



## Roadroller

8 Ball.


----------



## kelybely

black.


----------



## TeddysMommy

white


----------



## Ava99

PURPLE!


----------



## Rainy

Polka-dots!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Clowns ( because when I was seven, I had this pair of pants covered in rainbow dots, The first time I wore them, My brother was like, " WOW! those are ugly pants! They look like clown pants")


----------



## TeddysMommy

scary :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss

water


----------



## JLF1995

fish


----------



## TeddysMommy

swimming


----------



## CinderSmoke

Refreshing


----------



## JLF1995

pop


----------



## Roadroller

Diet


----------



## MissC

Chocolate


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Cake


----------



## rizvi777

flu


----------



## shetland

epidemic


----------



## TeddysMommy

bad


----------



## Ava99

dying (verrry bad)

also: I'm very curious how


rizvi777 said:


> flu


 followed


Godzilla Girl said:


> Cake


----------



## TeddysMommy

living (very good)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

flowers


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Spring


----------



## TeddysMommy

rain


----------



## xspiked

Vancouver :lol:


----------



## lpercz

foreign


----------



## Ava99

Spain


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

soccer


----------



## TeddysMommy

football


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Seahawks ( The seattle football team)


----------



## TeddysMommy

Blue


----------



## kelybely

ball


----------



## TeddysMommy

catch


----------



## kelybely

fetch


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Dogs


----------



## lpercz

noisy


----------



## Jake

flowers (cuz they are smelly) but not in a bad way lol


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Roses


----------



## hedgiebuddy

Lily (hedgie name  )


----------



## carmini

Calla (a type of lily =D)


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Dog (Lily's my dog's name XD)


----------



## kelybely

Cat


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Tiger, ( one of my friends had a cat named tiger)


----------



## Jake

circus (place to see tigers)


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Elephants! (The best part about the circus...aside from the cotton candy!)


----------



## LarryT

The Elephant Man "I am not an animal."


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Africa


----------



## Jake

blood diamonds


----------



## lpercz

ethiopian children


----------



## Jake

hunger


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Tacos (I havent had lunch yet so my first thought to hunger is leftovers in the fridge) :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Mexico


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Sombrero


----------



## Jake

Fedora


----------



## hedgiebuddy

Trench Coat


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

French toast (It Kinda Rhyms)


----------



## Daleo

Syrup


----------



## DexterTheHog

pancakes


----------



## LarryT

IHOP


----------



## Daleo

bunny


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Easter


----------



## Midevalmiss

CANDY


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

chocolate


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Chocolate Truffle :lol:


----------



## Daleo

Hershey


----------



## TeddysMommy

hedgie kisses


----------



## Jake

french kisses (the best kind  )


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Hershey's kisses


----------



## JLF1995

CHOCOLATE! :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

fattening (but sooo good!)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Exercise 
(Burn those chocolate calories!) :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh

Sweat.


----------



## LarryT

Shower :lol:


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

BATH


----------



## muckquenzie

bubbles :mrgreen:


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Mr.Clean Magic Eraser :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carmini

Formaldehyde (because I heard that's what they use in it so that it erases so well! Please use with gloves!)


----------



## Jake

gum (blows bubbles)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Mint


----------



## Sar-uh

Green


----------



## TeddysMommy

C&C cage (because im making green liners ^.^)


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Panels


----------



## Jake

panel van (what a local unsigned rock band needs)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

VW Mini bus (Idk )


----------



## TeddysMommy

Hippie Van (what happened when I thought of the last time i was at the VW dealer, they had Hippie Vans there :lol: )


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Peace signs


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

SPARKLES! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Herpies  (I remembered an icon that said that glitter was the herpies of art supplies or something like that. Anyway yeah)


----------



## carmini

Cold sores


----------



## Sar-uh

Red


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Vs Blue!! 

(Ha ha Halo fan)


----------



## Daleo

water


----------



## EryBee

Dragon


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Flying


----------



## carmini

Pterodactyl


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Silent letters.


----------



## TeddysMommy

reading teachers


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

School


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Days


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Daisy ( it takes some explaing, so just go with it please)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Tv show (There was/is(idk which) a tv show called Pushing Up Daisys)


----------



## EryBee

Arrested Developement


----------



## LarryT

Cancelled! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Delete


----------



## Daleo

File


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Nails


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Nail polish


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Brushes


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

dandraff :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Snow


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

cold


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Defrosting car


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Ice Age :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Sid the sloth


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

super dorky :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Nerd


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Pocket protectors. o_o


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Dress shirts


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Picture Day :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Bad hair day :shock:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Knots.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Camp


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Bugs


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

SPLAT! (on the windsheild wiper) :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Car wash


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Hot Wax :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Uni brow :lol:


----------



## Daleo

Helga (Hey Arnold)


----------



## TeddysMommy

cancelled


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Subcription


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Seventeen


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Magazine :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Models


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Weird hair


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

The 80s lol


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Hippi :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

War


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Fight


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Poke :lol:


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Quills


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

HEDGEHOGS!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

The best most awesomeness living creature ever.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Hedgehogsss c:


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

MR. FLUFFY! (Dispicable me movie)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Unicorn


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Bracken ( a unicorn from Fablehaven)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Books?


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Library


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Heaven lol


----------



## Sar-uh

Chocolate


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Rasberrys


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Ice cream ( My grandma makes the best raspberry ice cream )


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Ice cream cake. :O

Aw luckyy. That dose sound so good right now ;-;


----------



## 2manypets

Icing!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Spoon 
(lick the icing off the spoon, yummmmmmmmmmmmm) :lol:


----------



## 2manypets

Fork!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Pitchfork.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Farming


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Popcorn!
(Well, I first thought of corn, but then I immediately thought of popcorn and I liked that answer better) :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Butter


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

CHEESE! :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Yummy!  ( Flagship is my favorite, though.)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Food


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Waffle house. 

( I just got back from waffle house.. Late night meal. :lol: )


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Fruit


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Caramel apples!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Fall


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Autum


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Season


----------



## LarryT

Change


----------



## TeddysMommy

Clothes


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Shopping!!


----------



## pearlthehedgie

crowded parking lot


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Black friday o.o


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Holiday
(I'm a Black Friday junkie!!  )


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

(So do I. o.o)
Christmas


----------



## Sar-uh

Reindeer


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Rudolph the red nosed raindeer, had a very shiny nose, and if you ever saw him, you would even say it glows, all of the other HEDGEHOGS are so PRICKLY and so SO CUTE, (THEY ARE SO FUZZY!) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Frosty the snow man.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

weird songs. ( Magic silk hat???)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Lalala


----------



## starby

la la land


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Cotton candy clouds and candy cane trees. (Idk thats what I think about when I visually picture lala land o.o)


----------



## 2manypets

Um...raining sprinkles? Lol


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Eating a whole bottle of sprinkles o.o (They're addicting.. lol)


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Ranch dressing. <Small addiction. I eat it with everything.


----------



## 2manypets

Salad (which always has to have ranch dressing on it)


----------



## LarryT

Bacon bits!


----------



## shawnwk1

sqealing piglets


----------



## LarryT

shawnwk1 said:


> sqealing piglets


 :lol: Snitches :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1

wet bologna wannabe


----------



## LarryT

shark bait


----------



## shawnwk1

finding nemo (fish are friends not food!)


----------



## TeddysMommy

Darla  (remember FISHY WHY ARE YOU SLEEPING?)


----------



## LarryT

Alfalfa (The Little Rascals, Darla was his GF)


----------



## Daleo

cowlick


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Slobber ( I got a picture of a cow, licking my brother)


----------



## Daleo

dog


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Huggable


----------



## purrball2007

worm


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

(Worms are huggable? )
Mealies


----------



## Christemo

Dinneries


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Table.


----------



## LarryT

dinner time


----------



## shawnwk1

vomit


----------



## LarryT

shawnwk1 said:


> vomit


Bulimia nervosa


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Sickness


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Thinspiration


----------



## LarryT

weight watchers


----------



## shawnwk1

biggest loser


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Smallest winner.


----------



## shawnwk1

Leprechaun


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Lucky Charms


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Magically delicious? :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh

Cheese!


----------



## Christemo

Grilled


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

:lol: Steaks


----------



## Sar-uh

Cows


----------



## 2manypets

Moo


----------



## TeddysMommy

Meow


----------



## 2manypets

Woof


----------



## TeddysMommy

yorkies


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Puppies


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

baby hedgiess c:


----------



## LarryT

November, that's when i will have baby hedgies again.


----------



## 2manypets

Thanksgiving


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Holiday


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Christmas


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Raindeer  (sp?)


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Santa Clause


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Chimney


----------



## 2manypets

Fireplace


----------



## Sar-uh

Smoke


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Smog


----------



## Sar-uh

Pollution


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Garbage


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Rhino-rat (this takes some explaning, i know)


----------



## 2manypets

What to put after Rhino-rat??? LOL

I guess sewer.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Subway.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Eat freshhhh


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Mmm food.


----------



## Christemo

Candy!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Reeces


----------



## Christemo

Cups


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Pieces


----------



## LarryT

E.T. :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Phone home


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Mother


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Fudge


----------



## TeddysMommy

Aunt


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Family


----------



## LarryT

Holidays


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Halloween


----------



## LarryT

Photo Contest!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Excited.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Hedgies


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Costumes


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

black cats


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

3Oh3!
(Random I know but it was some how my first thought  )


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

3oh!3 * Lulz. 
------------------------------------------
Colorado sunrise<3 (That's my favorite song from themmmm c: I saw them in concert last year.)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Woops xD

States :3


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

It's okkkay c: 
---------------------
Countries


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

UN


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Letters.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Alphabet.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Pen


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Ink


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Receipt


----------



## carmini

Refund


----------



## Christemo

Return


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Dec 26  lol


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Friday the 13th :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Superstitions o.o


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Black cat


----------



## RedBisou

Witches


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Pointy hats


----------



## Sar-uh

Triangles


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Shapes


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

BoB! (Long story) :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Builder


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Construction.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Workers


----------



## Sar-uh

Jobs


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Payday


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Shopping (From the money you get on payday.)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Fleece and other pet supplies (tis where my money goes D: )


----------



## TeddysMommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Fleece and other pet supplies (tis where my money goes D: )


fuzzy!


----------



## MLL389

Bear


----------



## raerysdyk

Camping!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Campfire
[This thread needed a bump to the top]


----------



## sublunary

marshmallow


----------



## Jazzie

Roasting stick


----------



## Isismommy

Camping


----------



## MLL389

smores


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

chocolate


----------



## Rainy

kiss


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

love <3


----------



## Rainy

commitment


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Marriage


----------



## Rainy

carriage


----------



## Isismommy

Cinderella


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Slippers


----------



## Brunswick

Pajamas


----------



## TeddysMommy

sleep


----------



## shivers316

Night


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Stars


----------



## shivers316

Constellation


----------



## Rainy

infinite


----------



## Isismommy

Toy Story!!!


----------



## muckquenzie

buzz


----------



## HedgieQuills

lightyear


----------



## shivers316

Woody


----------



## MLL389

t-rex


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Mr. Potato Head


----------



## OrlyEstrin

French fries


----------



## Jazzie

Potatoes


----------



## alyssinreality

Skins


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Flesh


----------



## OrlyEstrin

Blood (ick!) :?


----------



## Guest

Vampire


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Lestat


----------



## Sar-uh

Tom Cruise


----------



## TeddysMommy

Oasis of the seas


----------



## OrlyEstrin

Water


----------



## fairywinged

turtles


----------



## silvercat

shell


----------



## talibali

turtle


----------



## bmaditz

Franklin


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

lightbulb


----------



## guineapigs922

breakable


----------



## fairywinged

strong


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

weights


----------



## shaila11

muscles


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

popeye


----------



## hedgehog6578

Spinach


----------



## MissCarlyRenee

Salad


----------



## Midevalmiss

Rabit


----------



## talibali

Mad hatter


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

alice in wonderland hedgehogs


----------



## talibali

CROCHET! When the queen plays and its a hedgie balled up! hahah! :lol:


----------



## notmyrobot

Grandma 

(yes I know you were referring to Croquet, haha. But crochet was the word! ;p )


----------



## shetland

Moses


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Bible


----------



## njdepietro

apple


----------



## shetland

Jobs


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Money


----------



## fairywinged

zero


----------



## painball54

monkey


----------



## Ela

Banana


----------



## Mommatobe

fruit


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

cactus


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Desert


----------



## milkingmoomoo

Sand


----------



## alyssinreality

castle


----------



## Sar-uh

Dragon


----------



## bugster

_Worm!_


----------



## Midevalmiss

fishing


----------



## milkingmoomoo

Lake


----------



## Sar-uh

Float


----------



## lilythehedgie

Pool


----------



## Jenice

Splash


----------



## AlexONeil

Wet


----------



## smhufflepuff

jet


----------



## AlexONeil

Mop.

(Wet jet. Hah)


----------



## tigereyes319

Run!

(My dogs run from the mop)


----------



## Angy

wild


----------



## momIImany

thing


----------



## ponylover317

Noun


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

dictionary


----------



## AlexONeil

Book


----------



## Jenice

Ink


----------



## Chihirolee3

Squid


----------



## ponylover317

Chihirolee3 said:


> Squid


eyes


----------



## tigereyes319

eyes?? for squid just wondering is all lol


----------



## momIImany

Actually they have blue eyes.


----------



## tigereyes319

ahhh ok ty


----------



## ponylover317

tigereyes319 said:


> eyes?? for squid just wondering is all lol


Squid have the largest eyes of any sea or land creature....when I think of squid I think of huge eyes!


----------



## ponylover317

Anyways lets start again.....
Hedgehog


----------



## AlexONeil

Grumpy


----------



## momIImany

Snow White


----------



## Chihirolee3

Bambi


----------



## ponylover317

Chihirolee3 said:


> Bambi


Deer


----------



## shkwade

Tweet


----------



## lilythehedgie

Bird


----------



## Chihirolee3

cat


----------



## lilythehedgie

Paw


----------



## Sar-uh

Toes


----------



## ponylover317

paint


----------



## lilythehedgie

brush


----------



## Chihirolee3

Shrubs!


----------



## Jenice

Trimming


----------



## lilythehedgie

Nails


----------



## Iflip4fun

FLY


----------



## ponylover317

stables


----------



## Avarris

muck


----------



## ponylover317

Avarris said:


> muck


boots


----------



## Midevalmiss

winter


----------



## Chihirolee3

Magic


----------



## ponylover317

Ponies 
(We had a pony named magic at my barn)


----------



## Avarris

ponylover317 said:


> Ponies
> (We had a pony named magic at my barn)


Cartoons


----------



## AlexONeil

Ed, Edd, and Eddy.


----------



## bugster

Sponge Bob!!!


----------



## hedgieglue

Yellow .o.


----------



## Alex

Cheese


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386

mouse!


----------



## hedgieglue

Cat


----------



## Avarris

Fluffy


----------



## Chihirolee3

Stuffed animal


----------



## Alex

Otter

(I sleep with a stuffed otter. Don't judge lol)


----------



## AlexONeil

Tattoo!

(My best friend and I are going to -hopefully- get a tattoo with otters in the shape of a heart. She'll have one half, I'll have the other. That's all I think about with otters now, besides the fact that they are so flippin' cute!)


----------



## Avarris

Art


----------



## Jenice

Painting


----------



## AlexONeil

Fail.

(I don't have an artistic bone in my body. 2 year olds paint better than I do)


----------



## Midevalmiss

Pick up lines :lol:


----------

